# Quandt Brewing Bolton's Sons Stock Ale



## Clutch Cargo (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello, I am new to this forum. I recently acquired 2 bottles from the Quandt Brewing Company in Troy NY. at an Estate Sale.

There is the picture Paper label saying Bolton's Sons Stock Ale. From what I can tell Quandt Brewing was in existence from 1884 to 1920. Judging by the applied lip, I believe these to be pre 1900.

Does anyone have any information specifically on these bottles? Being a paper label, does that mean they are scarcer than other Quandt Brewing Bottles?

Any imformation provided is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 1, 2016)

The paper label is much more scarce than the bottle. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2016)

Looks original. Great finds.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi and welcome. I lost my first writing but here's a little info. I hope it's not too messed up.

"In order to be able to compete with the other breweries by likewise manufacturing lager beer, S. Boltons Sons, the well known ale brewers of Troy, N. Y. have purchased the plant of the Quandt Brewing Co. The latter was capitalized at $125,000." FROM 1909 

They bought all the stock in 1910 for full ownership it appears but ran both name at the same time. FROM 

S Bolton was bankrupt in 1924. FROM

It seams both made cereal beverages during 1919 and 1920. FROM 1919
"——Quandt Brewing Co., Troy, N. Y., is manufacturing “Home Brewed,” a cereal beverage." 

AND 1920

AND FROM 1921
In Troy, Fitzgerald Bros., Quandt and Stanton, all three make cereal beverages; S. Bolton's Brewery is idle;

In 1928 Quandt had a in federal court case for making and storing beer with 4,51% alcohol. FROM

They officially reopened in 1933 and closed in 1942.

Your bottle looks UK made to me and fit's within the 1910-20 time frame.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you very much for the information. So it looks like S. Bolton was another Brewery that bought Quandt and the bottle appears to be in the 1910 - 1920 time frame.

Any idea as to value of the bottle thinking it is worth more with the Label?

Thank You.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 2, 2016)

Good research, Eric!
Here's an earlier Quandt Brewing Company bottle in colorless glass:
 
​This one may be collectible, judging from the White-Out that someone applied to the embossing.  The heel is embossed "D O C 154".  It's in near mint condition.  If someone here needs this bottle for his collection, make me an offer.

D.O.C……………..D.(Dominick) O. Cunningham Glass Co., Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania (c.1882-1931).  A prolific producer of soda bottles, especially Hutchinson-style sodas (“hutches”).  The mark seems to be seen primarily on handmade bottles manufactured (generally speaking) before around 1910.



​


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 3, 2016)

Here's an interesting to me tidbit from the New York Times 1901


----------

